# Whirlpool washer model #LSQ9549LWO



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

I should add that the bucket does not turn at all and that this strange sound comes on when i set the dial to the rinse cycle which I suppose the washer is currently set at. I can email you a video if you wish. Just pm your email msg. Thanks


----------



## jamm51 (Sep 27, 2011)

So what are you saying? That she heard a strange sound and that is why she shut it off?

If so, there is probably something stuck in the water pump.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

need way more info here. Does it still agitate? does it spin? does it pump out? have you tried it again. Whirlpool washers are very easy to work on, so provide more info


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

No agitation no pump out. Just the sound of the motor whirling.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no spin? sounds like the moor coupler broke, but even with the coupler broken it should still pump the water out.


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> no spin? sounds like the moor coupler broke, but even with the coupler broken it should still pump the water out.


Thanks. I drained all of the water from the bucket before I read your response. I'd like confirm the pump is still working by filling it with water and see the water will be drained. Meanwhile do you know where I can get info to replace the moor coupler and is it easy to change?


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Filled the bucket with water. Turned to the rinse cycle and the water drained out. Pulled the motor out and found a broken coupler. Thx.


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

I slapped on the new motor coupler and isolater rubber piece. I also pulled out the agitator. I noticed that the directional cogs were worned. Anyway after putting everything back I ran the washing machine. Noticed an awful electrical burning smell.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

should be ok but you may want to pull the coupling again and make sure it is all the way on the motor and all the way on the trans shaft. no binding and everything is lined up perfectly. Maybe put a little lube on the shafts first so you don't have to force them on so hard.


----------

